# Euramobil Integra 810 aircon for accom



## davvy

*Euramobil Integra 810*

Have a Euromobil 810 and we are going too Turkey end of July but we only have air con in cab anyone know where we can get aircon for accom be a bit hard to sleep without it 
Billy[/b]


----------



## Chudders

In your integra have you not got the euramobil 'Isoair' ventilation system, I thought it was standard on all Integra models but perhaps I am mistaken. I,ve used the system on my Integra 810 HS and found it to work well although a bit noisey from the air ducts. No noisier than a friends roof mounted air con though.
If you only need air con for a while, why not a free standing unit (plenty on the market) and vent it out of a window etc.
I used to have one in an office it also worked well. With the EM you should have plenty of payload and space for such a unit.
Regards, Dave


----------



## davvy

The previous owners spent a year touring the continent and Morroco and they said they should have had it fitted when they bought it new as the iso air didnt cool it down enough i just thought it would be better to have a proper unit as fitted by Euromobil but I will look into getting a portable unit,
Thanks Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

We have a Dometic roof mounted model and it works fine (it heats too if required)

It was already installed when we bought the van though so I dont know prices for supply and/or install.

I believe there is a chiller unit that can be installed into the IsoAir unit by Euramobil but this may be at build time and not retro fit

Enjoy your trip!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hannah29

we have a dometic fitted in ours too, however on a 6 week tour of greece and southern italy last year during the summer holidays it was of no use, many campsites would not let us use it due to blowing the electric. if i was you i would consider a portable one.
hannah


----------

